# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Isolle kaverille cyclocrossipyörä tms.

## cokekola

Nyt olen oikeasti kaveri puolesta kyselemässä: noin 190 cm ja painoltaan 100 kg paikkeilla (välillä kai 100kg paremmallakin puolella) pyörivä kaveri haluaisi löytää kohtuullisen tasoisen ja hintaisen fillarin. Käyttö ensisijaisesti maantiellä, mutta satunnaisesti myös sora- ja hiekkatiellä, ja joskus mukaan sattusi ehkä retkeilyvarusteitakin.

Velosportissa oli vahva suositus ajajan painon vuoksi Cannondade CAADX 105, joka osuisikin varmaan sekä tarpeeseen että asetettuun hintahaarukkaan varsin hyvin. Valitettavasti sekä tämän että ensi vuoden mallien väritys ei suorastaan houkuttele tätä ostajaa. Jos haluaisi hieman laajentaa valinnan mahdollisuuksia, niin mitä muita vastaavia pyöriä raati voisi suosittella? Ajajn painoluokan huomioon ottean kestävyys ja levyjarrut ovat varsin korkealla sijalla tärkeysjärjestyksessä.

----------


## nure

Eihän tuo vielä mikään kokokaan kuskille ole joten melkein jokaiselta valmistajalta löytyy sopiva kunhan ei tiukimpia kisapyöriä hae. Usein yksittäisten komponenttien kantavuudet rajoittaa mutta harvoin niitä tuon hintaluokan valmispyöristä löytyy...
Määritä budjetti ja sen liikkumavara ja ala etsimään pyörää lähtökohtaisesti koossa +/-58cm niin kyllä löytyy jopa oikean värinenkin.

----------

